# Walleye sushi roll....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So I did it... and it was amazing.

You can use shrimp if you want or any other fish. I used walleye.

Ingredients:

1 walleye (I stripped out the fillet going from tail to head. Making 3 strips per fillet about 1/2 wide)
Tempura batter (store bought and follow the directions to make)
Asparugus - I microwaved 3 spears wrapped in wet paper towel for 30 seconds... think par boiled type texture... still a little 
crunchy
jalapeno - Cut julinene (in to match stick size or a little bigger)
cream cheese - Cut in about 1/4 inch strips
avacado. - Cut thinly 
sushi rice - see recipe link
eel sauce - see recipe below
soy paper

Sushi Rice Recipe
https://thefoodieeats.com/instant-pot-s ... ce-recipe/

Eel Sauce recipe
1/2 Cup soy sauce
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 Cup rice wine vinegar

Put all in pot, bring to boil and reduce to about 2/3 cup. Or thickness to cover back of spoon.

So assembly....

1. On a sushi mat put down on piece of soy paper
2. Layer on prepared sushi rice about 1/4 in thick on about 3/4 of the soy paper
3. Add on asparugus, jalapeno, and avacodo
4. Place a strip of walleye on it... 
- All ingredients should cover the length of the sushi mat.
5. Roll towards the top where you dont have any sushi rice.
6. Cut into bite size chunks I got 8 in each roll.
7. Drizzle with eel sauce

Now you can look on youtube how to roll sushi. Many vids out there.

Now my rolls didn't come out looking like a sushi masters by any means. I one time used two sheets of soy paper and also didn't get it as "tight" as i wanted.

You can add anything you want to this. I just basically copied my favorite sushi's restaurants roll and subsituted shrimp tempura with walleye.

As always... I love showing people you can do many different things with wild game and fish. Hope you enjoy.

Sorry wanted to add in a picture but file is too large.... I will try to resize it but it might not work.


----------

